# Bill of sale/receipt - need some sample text



## IsabelleJ (12 December 2007)

Well, all being well my new horse will arrive on Sunday! Does anyone have sample text I could please use to write out a receipt for him? I tried looking on the BHS site, but couldn't find anything. I am intending to do one for the seller and one for myself.

Does anyone have anything else that they suggest I do? This week has been absolutely MAD making arrangements, and I'm sure I'll have forgotten something vital! I have: registered with the vet, told the bank that I need to take money out, arranged insurance, contacted saddler about saddle checking, ordered food/bedding/hay/mats and all the stable necessities I could think of! Still need to book myself in with the farrier. Anything I've forgotten? Have also arranged livery, of course!

Thanks,

Isabelle


----------



## RobinHood (12 December 2007)

I know how exciting it is getting a new horse 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and you seem to have everything covered.

I tend to use something like this:

I .. (Vendor) 

of .........................

   ..

   .. (Address)


Hereby confirm that I have passed ownership of   

.. (Horses Name)           (D.O.B)

. (Description)




To  (Purchaser)

of .....

   ..

   .. (Address)



Sum received 

Purchaser confirms receipt of passport  .. (Purchaser signature)



Vendor  (Name) ..  (Signature)  (Date) 


Purchaser  (Name) ..  (Signature)  (Date) 	


Witness  (Name) ..  (Signature)  (Date)


----------



## Bosworth (12 December 2007)

Horse Dentist  - always good to get them checked as soon as you get the horse. Worming programme?  And enjoy your new chap.

I normally just type up a note on my own headed paper:


Received with thanks the sum of £XXXX in full and final payment  for xxxxx xxxxxx. 

Sellers name and address at the bottom

and a copy of their signature 

that should be fine - also make sure you have the passport/ freezebrand/ microchip papers and get them signed


----------



## Forget_Me_Not (12 December 2007)

Try an included details of the horse that way if it doesn't turn out to be as described it will give you a legal leg to stand on. I have had receipts with the advert in too.

Example - Receipt for the sale of Lord avulon 'Parker'. A five year old, 16HH registered Irish sports horse for £3500. Parker is decribed as not a novice ride, but safe in traffic, good to shoe, load, clip, wash and will ride alone or in company. To the best of my knowledge Parker is in sound and good health with has no relavant past history which has or would effect his soundess and welbeing.

Signed ................. Date
Signed ................. Date


----------



## IsabelleJ (12 December 2007)

Thanks very much, I will combine all three of your ideas into something 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Horse dentist is a good idea, thank you, and will get the back lady out after he's settled in a bit. Wormer is all ready for his arrival 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Isabelle


----------

